# Trivia 6/6



## luckytrim (Jun 6, 2018)

trivia 6/6

Sorry if I confused anyone... I'm doing away with Saturday  JEOPARDY...  the other quizzes will continue, pending further  developments.
LT

DID YOU KNOW...
Guinea Pigs are not pigs but, rather, rodents. They are also  not from
Guinea; they originated in the Andes.


1. What is the name of the Reggae-singing Caribbean crab in  "The Little
Mermaid"?
2. What instrument did Glenn Miller play?
  a. - Trombone
  b. - Trumpet
  c. - Coronet
  d. - Clarinet
3. Bob Hope and Bing Crosby starred in seven "Road to..."  movies ; who
played the female lead in six of them ?
4. Steppenwolf released "Born to be Wild" in 1967.  The song  served as part
of the soundtrack in what 1969 film ?
5. What is the boiling point of water at the equator, on the   Fahrenheit
scale ?
6. What is the correct spelling for a person who organizes,  operates, and 
assumes the risks in ownership of a business venture?  ...  Sounds like 
entrypunner)
7. What is the formal name for the study of sea  shells?
8.  The Pillsbury Doughboy has a name; what is it  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Scientists are still struggling to answer the question of how  Penguins can
"Fly" so fast underwater.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Sebastian
2. - a
3. Dorothy Lamour
4. "Easy Rider"
5. 212 Degrees
6. entrepreneur
7.  Conchology
8. Poppin' Fresh

CRAP !!
They've figured it out !
In 2012, scientists discovered that a primary reason penguins  can swim so
fast is that they have a special "bubble boost." When penguins  fluff their
feathers, they release bubbles that reduce the density of the  water around
them. The bubbles act as lubrication that decreases water  viscosity, similar
to competitive swimsuits.


----------

